# Hillbilly terrain, RIP



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2011)

After 3 happy(ish) years, I'm parting company with my HillBilly Terrain. It still goes, but I am finally fed up with the constant running repairs, and the noise.

The first failure was in the rivets near the folding hinge. These went well within the first year of ownership, and were replaced under warranty. It took 6 weeks. Apparently there were no parts in stock. Ha. It's only a flipping rivet. They refused to give me any spares, due to 'health and safety'. They have needed replacing twice.
I finally got bored with replacing them, and drilled out all the holes to take a larger 5mm rivet. I put steel ones in as opposed to the aluminium ones that the manufacturer appears to use. They have started shearing out already, and most will need replacing soon. The constant movement of the tubes in the sockets just cuts the rivets in half.

I replaced one of the drive pins last weekend, as one wheel drive keeps going round in circles.

I changed the bearings in the motor earlier in the year, as the constant drone was getting on my nerves. I play golf to get away from all the noise. It is still noisy, but not as much as before. It has been noisy for pretty much the entire 3 years.

The noisy motor causes a small vibration. This in turn causes every screw and bolt to work loose. I travel the fairways shedding threaded parts like confetti.

The speed control now only has one speed. Just as well I like walking quickly then.

Last weekend, the bearings in the front wheel have disintegrated, and it now makes a knocking noise like the engine of a canal boat, with the odd screech like a tortured cat.

The wheels will need replacing soon. The rubber tread is becoming detached from the rims.

The battery lives in a canvas carry bag. I picked this up last Saturday, and the battery stayed on the garage floor. The base of the bag has come away.

All of these things can be fixed (again) fairly easily, but I am finally fed up with it. I want to play some golf, not start a career in trolley maintenance. 

So tonight, when I get home, I'm going to chop it up, and put it in the wheelie bin.


I have replaced it with a 5 year old PowaKaddy which has been gathering dust in my Dad's garage ever since he bought a one man buggy, like the one Mr McHenry used in the magic roundabout. The PK is old and heavy, but it is near silent. And it has a built in seat. How cool is that?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 24, 2011)

sounds like life as a hillbilly owner has been emotional murph. 

for me it would have to be a motokaddy or powerkaddy...


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 24, 2011)

Oddsocks said:



			for me it would have to be a motokaddy or powerkaddy...
		
Click to expand...

You never did have taste.
A happy GK owner


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 24, 2011)

its that the same GK that has to have a lifetime warranty as they fall apart like a primark jumper.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 24, 2011)

Murph that has to be THE best review I have ever read anywhere.  

Sorry for your troubles though.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 24, 2011)

Oddsocks said:



			its that the same GK that has to have a lifetime warranty as they fall apart like a primark jumper.
		
Click to expand...

Errrr.....I wasn't aware of them having a "lifetime" warranty?????


----------



## sweatysock41 (Oct 25, 2011)

Murph I'm sure yours was either a Friday afternoon or Monday morning job.  I've had mine since they were introduced and haven't had any issues.  Still lugging that PK in and out of the hearse will build up your muscles.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 26, 2011)

Summed it up in one Murph. My hillbilly was in the workshops more than my car. It also had a fondness for tipping over on any slight incline. I replaced wheel bearings, circuit boards, switches etc

Bought a GoKart and woooooopeeeee  a great  piece of gear with legendary back up ... yes.... I have had an odd problem with it but at least they care and do something about it immediately.


Chris


----------



## thecraw (Oct 26, 2011)

I guess its all down to your Donald Duck as I've had a Powerbug for a good while now and the only problem I've had was that I needed to replace the battery which I guess is normal.

Its got no bells or whistles on it, no distance control, no USB ports, and no seats Murph, it just carries my golf bag. Touch wood its been trouble free so far. All said and done I'd probably replace it with a Gokart if I had to replace it, mainly due to the following and reviews on here.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess I've been lucky.

Had mine 2 and a half years now and the first thing has just gone wrong about a week ago. The drive pin on one of the axles broke off but replaced it with a bolt and all's good again.

The motor is so quiet people wonder if I'm pushing it.


----------



## Shaunmg (Oct 27, 2011)

Opps! sorry, it's a cart. I thought it was a review of Skipton Golf course


----------

